# Push-in queen cage



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I have them sent by Glenn Apiaries when I buy their breeder queens.
But, I do not like to use them.
You can make your own using 1/8" hardware cloth/screen.
Just cut out a 3" x 3" square, cut two ends so that you can fold the screen into a cage about 4-6 squares high, and cut the ends so that they can be wraped around the corners.
They sound like a nice approach to queen introduction, but they are your choice..
I could fax you the enclosed istruction sheet provided by Glenn Apiaries if you are interested.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most I've seen are about 4" by 4". I prefer them larger:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#pushincage
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdoolittle.htm#ValuableQueen


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will put it to good use. I have to try this because I lost a new queen while I was making a nuc. Do you take out attendants before you push cage over queen?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Push-in Cage Instructions: How to make & use them.*

http://members.aol.com/queenb95/QnIntroInstr.html
Push-in Cage Instructions

A push-in cage is the best way to introduce your queen because it allows the queen to start laying eggs immediately. However this method requires handling the queen, which some people may not be comfortable doing.The cage comes flat. Bend the screen at the cuts near the corners and fold the screen over at the cuts. Select a comb with emerging brood. Brush the bees off the comb and place the push-in cage over an area of empty cells, a few emerging brood cells and open nectar. Remove the queen from the candy cage and put the her under the cage. Do not allow any other adult bees under the cage. Push the cage into the comb about a quarter of an inch allowing the queen to move freely underneath. Be sure the hive bees can't get under the cage. Remove the push-in cage after four days or after the bees are no longer clinging to the cage. If the bees are clinging to the cage it means they have not accepted her yet, and more time is needed before the cage is removed.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I've made all my own with No. 8 hardware cloth and even used lead free solder to solder the seams. I drill a hole in the center, and put a cork into it after the queen moves from the queen holder she is shipped in to the push-in cage.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I bought mine from Betterbee and they work well. Haven't lost a queen since I started using this method of introduction. These are plastic and are easily cleaned for re-use and are about 4 X 5 inches.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Do you take out attendants before you push cage over queen?

Yes and put it over emerging brood so she will have some again. Also try to catch a little honey and some open cells if you can.

I've tried the plastic ones with very poor results. They fall out or the bees tunnel under them very quickly.


----------

